# Anyone use the warn power pivot in the storm we just had??



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

how did it hold up an adid u find anything wrong with it.. how do u liek it over all.. an was wondering if its a good buy or shall i go buy the hydro power turn kit from moose.. any input will be most helpfull thank you


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I was reluctant to get the Power Pivot. I wanted to take the time to fab my own system with a actuator but I've been SOOO busy I haven't had the time. I decided to buy the Power Pivot (quick and easy to install) in hopes that it will work OK. It does work and serves the purpose of angling the blade. However, the design in which it pivots (uses what they call "keys") has a lot to be desired. The keys just sit in a slot and rely on a plastic cone cover to keep them from falling out. It's a piss poor design to be honest but it does work. I have 2 sets of the keys coming and once I get them (lost the original keys in the snow) I'm going to fab a metal plate that will bolt to the plow and hold the keys from popping up. Outside of that, it does work well for what it's worth. I was so pissed off after I lost the keys that I almost welded the damn thing together but I waited and will make it work right.


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's an article I came across:

http://www.atvmagonline.com/2009/11/atv-tested-doing-business-with-warn’s-power-pivot-plow/


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Viperjry;929686 said:


> Here's an article I came across:
> 
> http://www.atvmagonline.com/2009/11/atv-tested-doing-business-with-warn’s-power-pivot-plow/


that's funny. They don't mention how easy the keys fall out. :angry: :realmad:
I'll post some pics of the retainer I use once I get the replacement keys.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks alc... im looking into a power type angle for my blade after the last sorm im tired of getting off to change it... fck that lol...


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

alc what kind of winch u got on ur quad?? does it work well or should i swap mine out for a electic lift mech...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Warn RT2500 that I use for lifting. I'd like to have the ultimate set-up with a Mibar power lift and dual power angle cylinders. With wings of course.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

mibar power lifter better than warns lifter... or is winch just best way to go??


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah im also wondering on this too


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Mibar is better then using a winch. No cable or rope to deal with. Expensive though.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

well so are grizzlys lol but i still bought one... do u got any videos of ur quad cause were gonna be running same setup soon...


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

What the Mibar system gives you is a down pressure on the blade for better scraping and your able to backdrag snow away from garage doors or entry doors where you can't fit the quad cross way's to get the snow out.

pricey yes and it's a one trick poney product, but so is having a power angle blade.
unlike having a winch when your stuck in a mud hole the Mibar system does nothing for you then 
where that winch is mighty nice to have.

alot for the mibar system alot depends upon your plowing area I have 2 garages that I due where I always had to shovel out the length of the quad due to a retaining wall and sunken drive and flower bed on the other. so I wanted the backdraging to save me from shoveling them areas.

I usually have to back drag over each area twice but it's still better than having to shovel

FYI pics of my mibar setup are in the winter plowing saga link.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Well after waiting 3 weeks for the "keys" to get here for the PP, I call them and they told me the metal they use is back ordered! The guy told me they should have the material in by the 12th. Hummmm, it's going to snow tomorrow and I have nothing. So today the brown truck pulls up and sure enough it was the keys from Warn. Here's the kicker, the keys they sent me (over night) are 2mm wider and will not fit in the slots. Now I'm back to square one and have to try and grind or machine them down to size before I can even use it. 

Sublime, for the record, I'm not buying ANYTHING else with the Warn name on it. The crap I dealt with on the phone from the original guy was enough to never do business with them again. He kept telling me it was user error and that I installed them wrong. Please, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out how to set the keys in a slot. The design is pi$$ poor and I told them that.

Rant over.......


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC sorry to read about your struggles and frustration's with Warn. 

I have to say Both of my Warn winch's have been great the A2000 has been on my Foreman since 02 and other then the stupid Rotar switch that came with it and since replaced with there Heavy Duty Toggle been a great winch. I have a 1500 on my rancher with rope instead of cable and it has also done a great job for me.

though Warn has made Winch's for a long long time.

I'm not gonna go dig up that thread about your better judgement and getting the power pivot, that would be like throwing snow in your face and got not able to angle to deflect it LOL, Ha ha 

ok sorry for that
sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL, I deserve it.


----------

